# Xpen, Crate or both?



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering what everyone would recommend for when I have to leave Luigi for more than a few hours during the day. It's not something I have to do often but I feel bad leaving him in the crate for more than a few hours during the day. 

I have looked into day care but its $$$. 

I thought maybe if I got an xpen and put it in our kitchen that has pergo flooring maybe that would be better? I could put the crate in the pen as well? 

Just not thrilled with the idea that he would then potty indoors...

Thanks for your suggestions!
Jessica


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean be "more than a few hours" or how old your puppy is. Kodi has no problem going 5 hours if he has to, but he's a (young) adult. You can't expect a puppy to go that long. 

I'm also not sure waht you mean about then not being thrilled about him pottying indoors. If you are going to leave him more than a few hours, even as an adult, you have two choices. Give him a place to go indoors or hire someone to come in and walk him while you are out. (or the doggy daycare, but you said you didn't want to do that)

Kodi stays in his ex-pen with his crate attached when we're out. He has a litter box in the ex-pen for when he needs it. He does pee in it from time to time, but the number of times that he poops in it are VERY few. If he can hold it, he does. If he CAN'T hold it, far better that he should have a litter box to use than be forced into choosing the floor, or worse, his bed.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Both.
The crate for bedtime, etc.
The ex-pen for potty-training and fencing him off from different areas of the house. One end of our pen is by the door. The other end alternates from being attached to his crate (small area when we aren't actively playing with him. Then we unhooked the end from the crate and tuck it between the couch & endtable. This gives Jack the family room to play. It took a good month before we got to this stage. We still watch him very carefully.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

To clarify, Luigi is 7 months. He stays in his crate at night and sleeps thru the night 8-9 hours. When I have to leave during the day to run errands usually 2-4 hours he stays in his crate. I was just trying to see if there were other options for when I have plans that are longer then that. 
Thank you.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

We crate Amelia during the night, and during the day she is in an exercise pen in the kitchen that is safe from things that might get her into trouble. Her crate, some toys and her wee pad are also in the exercise pen (she is trained to bathroom inside). When we are home and can watch her she has the run of the living room, but when we are gone she is in the exercise pen and seems to be doing well with that ::knock on wood::.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

by the way, Luigi is adorable and i love his name.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

HavAPuppy1 Thank you! What you are doing with Amelia (love her name too btw!) Is what I had in mind. Except Luigi is a major paper shredder the wee pads are SO much fun to him . So pads won't work. thanks again!


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad I could be of help! If it would help, here is a link http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752019&lmdn=Dog

it is for a product that someone on the forum suggested for me because Amelia loved shredding her pee pads as well. This frame holds the pee pad down so it's not as tempting. In the beginning she would still chew at the top, but with some discipline she has stopped and it definitely was a life saver for us. The first time we left her alone with it, she found a way to shred the pad. But since then she leaves it. We find that the more "used" it is, the less interested she is in chewing it. So for the first few times we left her, we let it get a little more used than usual and that seemed to do the trick!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You can set up an xpen and put a vinyl remnant or tablecloth underneath it to protect your flooring, or a carpet remnant or large rug until they are trustworthy and housebroken to have full run of the house, if that's in the cards.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jessica said:


> To clarify, Luigi is 7 months. He stays in his crate at night and sleeps thru the night 8-9 hours. When I have to leave during the day to run errands usually 2-4 hours he stays in his crate. I was just trying to see if there were other options for when I have plans that are longer then that.
> Thank you.


I think that at Luigi's age, much over 4 hours and you should give him a potty alternative. This probably means an ex- pen (with or without attached crate) so that he has enough distance between his bed and his potty spot to feel comfortable using it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom King likes wood pellets in a litter box for his puppies. He did a thread about it. That might be an alternative to the pee pads. ? http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12939&highlight=wood+pellets


----------

